# I've got the plants, so how should I set up a vertical grow with them?



## Relax i'll be your Doctor (Nov 9, 2015)

At the moment I've got 19 plants with 5 slow growers I could possibly get rid of if I have to. I've got 2 1000w bulbs n ballast, currently there all under only one of them. I've never done a vertical grow but after all the reading I've done I'd love to give it a try! I am still a beginner though and could use some helpful advice...


----------



## Relax i'll be your Doctor (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Alienwidow (Nov 9, 2015)

My advice would be to figure out to grow well before you attempt wild mad scientist tricks with your plants. Just my two cents. Good luck and happy growing.


----------



## Alienwidow (Nov 9, 2015)

If you are hooked on the vert method id start training now. Your at a good training point. Much farther along and the branches wont want to move easily and could break on ya.


----------



## Relax i'll be your Doctor (Nov 9, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> My advice would be to figure out to grow well before you attempt wild mad scientist tricks with your plants. Just my two cents. Good luck and happy growing.


Ha-ha I need the experience to grow well, but you also learn from your mistakes. This maybe my first vertical but I'm not worried about failing. I want to learn how the plants react to being grown this way first hand. 



Alienwidow said:


> If you are hooked on the vert method id start training now. Your at a good training point. Much farther along and the branches wont want to move easily and could break on ya.


I'm not positive on how many I should put around each light, and also not to positive on how to train them for a vertical grow. Should I get tomatoe cages or make something outta chicken wire?


----------



## Alienwidow (Nov 9, 2015)

Relax i'll be your Doctor said:


> Ha-ha I need the experience to grow well, but you also learn from your mistakes. This maybe my first vertical but I'm not worried about failing. I want to learn how the plants react to being grown this way first hand.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not positive on how many I should put around each light, and also not to positive on how to train them for a vertical grow. Should I get tomatoe cages or make something outta chicken wire?


Im only familiar with the ideas behind it and not the hands on work. Id suggest cruising through the vertical growing section of rollitup. Theres many good growers who have gotten into great detail on their methods. But i would guess chicken wire or that hard square stuff. Just make sure theres room to move around the plants when your done construction.


----------



## Relax i'll be your Doctor (Nov 11, 2015)

I've been through alot of the club vert section, even before I started this profile. I'm more of a hands on kinda learner though and could use a little more guidance. 

Im thinking about dropping down to 16 plants and wrapping 8 around each 1000w. Is this rasonable or no?


----------



## NebulousPLM (Nov 11, 2015)

Check this thread out:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/1-1000w-or-a-600w-and-a-400w-vert-grow.871005/

Look at the training of the bush on the first page. My plan is to do the same (sort of), in an octagon shape. All around 1K.


----------



## Relax i'll be your Doctor (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks man! I'll check it out right now


----------



## Relax i'll be your Doctor (Nov 16, 2015)

Went from this
 
To this
 
Big ones on the right
 
And smaller ones on the left


----------



## NebulousPLM (Nov 16, 2015)

Relax i'll be your Doctor said:


> Went from this
> View attachment 3544173
> To this
> View attachment 3544174
> ...


Nice man! 
Are you gonna put the fense looking stuff up? From what I read, they're gonna need a lot of training and it's gonna help. 

I can't remember who said it but they're gonna find their way closer and closer to that bulb unless you clip them back. 

Back in that thread, I really like how he did his:







And then check this out! Can't really tell your bulb distance but I found this useful:






Again, I'm no expert just passing along my research  
Keep the pics coming!


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 16, 2015)

NebulousPLM said:


> Nice man!
> Are t the fense looking stuff up? From what I read, they're gonna need a lot of training and it's gonna help.
> 
> I can't remember who said it but they're gonna find their way closer and closer to that bulb unless you clip them back.
> ...


I'll take that compliment, thanks brother! Nothing in this world gives me more satisfaction than seeing someone else use my work to accomplish their goals.

Awrity, then! Yes, you're going to want some kind of trellis for your plants. It will be best if each plant gets its own- which is why fewer plants around each bulb ends up making more sense. No matter, what you have looks good so far!

Your arrangement is a classic 'donut' style, single layer task. This is also good, but it means that the bigger plants are ready to flip now.

Decide which part of the plant should face front- it's usually some way its widest. Trim and train so you end up with one good layer of plant on the trellis. Flip anytime.

Keep training thru the first three weeks of bloom so you get as even and compete coverage of each trellis as possible. Ideal distance from trellis panel to thousand watt lamp is between 24-30", and the plant will always be closer because I pin my plant to the inside. I tried putting the plant outside and growing thru and it sucked.

Maintain a good even canopy all the way around. Practice makes for a permanent addiction. That's really all there is to it...

Have fun!


----------



## Relax i'll be your Doctor (Nov 17, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Awrity, then! Yes, you're going to want some kind of trellis for your plants. It will be best if each plant gets its own- which is why fewer plants around each bulb ends up making more sense. No matter, what you have looks good so far!


Thanks man! Ive been looking around for some chain link fence or the squared stuff, that will work fine right? Just need to make sure its in sections to make training easier?



ttystikk said:


> Your arrangement is a classic 'donut' style, single layer task. This is also good, but it means that the bigger plants are ready to flip now.
> 
> Decide which part of the plant should face front- it's usually some way its widest. Trim and train so you end up with one good layer of plant on the trellis. Flip anytime.
> 
> ...


This is some great advice! I tried to face them the way I wanted them to aim already. Im gonna put the small and the big ones into bloom at the same time to see the effects of the size differences as well as my skills to train them.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 17, 2015)

I've seen a lot of different materials used to make trellis panels. I'd stay away from string and anything with holes smaller than 3" across.

Glad to help the serious. I've gotten a lot of good advice over the years, just paying it forward.


----------



## Relax i'll be your Doctor (Nov 17, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I've seen a lot of different materials used to make trellis panels. I'd stay away from string and anything with holes smaller than 3" across.
> 
> Glad to help the serious. I've gotten a lot of good advice over the years, just paying it forward.


Ive heard of people using chicken fence before, but I've also read the bigger the space in the holes (to an extant) the better. Is this because of the training, or after harvest when trying to cut everything down?


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 17, 2015)

Relax i'll be your Doctor said:


> Ive heard of people using chicken fence before, but I've also read the bigger the space in the holes (to an extant) the better. Is this because of the training, or after harvest when trying to cut everything down?


No chicken wire! Holes AND wire are too small. Small holes are a PITA, no upside.


----------



## Roobarb (Nov 18, 2015)

I make sure the holes are big enough to just about fit my hand through. Makes training and pruning much easier


----------



## Relax i'll be your Doctor (Nov 27, 2015)

I hope everyone had a Happy Thanksgiving!! Here's an update with some photos I took the other day. I got some trellis netting and decide to go with a more square pattern around the light bulb because it was easier to set up. I left 1 wall down around each light though so I could get in there and do some training.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Nov 27, 2015)

Roobarb said:


> I make sure the holes are big enough to just about fit my hand through. Makes training and pruning much easier


Dude. This thread about vert growing weed. Stay on topic please. There are better threads about pussy.

Sorry OP. Don't know much about vert. G'luck tho.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Nov 27, 2015)

Relax i'll be your Doctor said:


> I hope everyone had a Happy Thanksgiving!! Here's an update with some photos I took the other day. I got some trellis netting and decide to go with a more square pattern around the light bulb because it was easier to set up. I left 1 wall down around each light though so I could get in there and do some training.
> View attachment 3551933 View attachment 3551934 View attachment 3551935


Dude that is beautiful.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 27, 2015)

Roobarb said:


> I make sure the holes are big enough to just about fit my hand through. Makes training and pruning much easier


That's exactly why I use 4" squares; so my hand DOES fit through and I can do a lot of plant training while standing outside my silo.


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Nov 27, 2015)

@Relax i'll be your Doctor 

would adding parabolic reflectors to them 1000`s get you any better light coverage ?


----------



## Relax i'll be your Doctor (Nov 29, 2015)

THE KONASSURE said:


> @Relax i'll be your Doctor
> 
> would adding parabolic reflectors to them 1000`s get you any better light coverage ?


It might if I was going two bulbs high, and the one on top had the parabolic reflector. With the way I have it now though the bulb will only be about half way up the plant when there finished. If I had one of those reflectors it wouldn't let light go any higher than the bulb. So no I don't really think it'd give me better coverage


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 29, 2015)

THE KONASSURE said:


> @Relax i'll be your Doctor
> 
> would adding parabolic reflectors to them 1000`s get you any better light coverage ?


Only if you can position it above your silo. Without the headroom, it won't work.
Just put panda film on the ceiling and below!


----------



## Relax i'll be your Doctor (Dec 16, 2015)

Hairs Hairs Hairs! There everywheres! Ha-ha I can't wait for this one to finish


----------



## Relax i'll be your Doctor (Dec 30, 2015)

Here's an update for anyone whos wondering.


----------



## Relax i'll be your Doctor (Dec 30, 2015)

How am I doing so far? Ive only feed her about 3 times now.


----------

